

Ask HN: How do you monitor your automated jobs? - justkez

I&#x27;m researching how startups&#x2F;solo operators are keeping track of automated&#x2F;cron&#x2F;batch jobs on an hourly&#x2F;daily&#x2F;weekly basis.<p>I&#x27;d love to know if you use a &quot;email me on success&quot; approach or more of a Dead Man&#x27;s Switch approach, and how you&#x27;ve implemented it in your company or stack.<p>We&#x27;ve all got those data munging jobs that are more critical and less reliable than we like to admit!
======
baxter001
They call an internal message broker to report their start details and report
their current state or termination depending on the job type, these details
are then batched and pumped into [cloud analytics platform of your choice]
which runs triggers for notification of employees for routine processes,
exception emails to admins and exposes the whole shebang for monthly
reporting.

------
entelarust
[http://www.deadmansswitch.net/](http://www.deadmansswitch.net/)

